# Where to buy steel reloading supplies locally???



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I loaded a few cases worth of steel shot years back and am now down to the last 5 boxes. It seems that no one sells steel reloading supplies anymore. Anyone know where to buy steel shot and wads locally?? Utah or Salt Lake Counties preferred. Gallensons used to, Sportsmans used to, Cabelas never has; you would think that for all the steel shot used that there would be a few places to buy reloading supplies.


----------



## Paulinkansas (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm nowhere near Utah, but I started reloading lead and steel in the last month. Finding lead components was difficult enough. Steel components (wads, felt spacers and shot) were impossible to find in Tulsa Oklahoma. I had to order those components online.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

look in the KSL classified, there used to be a guy up in Ogden (as recent as a few months ago) who sold that stuff on there.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Have you tried Gunnies in Orem?


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Guy in Ogden is still there. He has an add on KSL, bought some reclaimed lead shot for my muzzy shotgun. He has steel shot as well.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey Matt! Thanks for the heads up. Toasty sent me a PM and it looks like he has some stuff to part with, and he is a whole lot closer to me than Ogden. I might have to look up the guy in Ogden when I pass through there to get some lead shot. Right now I have 4 bags of #8 that should last a little while, especially while throwing 3/4 oz. loads from the 28 ga.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Kents Shooter Supply in ogden usually has some.


----------

